# Bilderberg Group...?



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*yes*

they are the 120 people from all different countries, that are putting into place the new world order. you can also included daddy bush and baby bush in there also. and just last was obama, hiltabeast clinton. and believe they are pushing this very fast. the want a total gencide of 80-85% of the population. some people don't believe in the bible, but it palinly tells, jesus foretold of these times of the last days. a one world goverment, one world currency, one world church. and those in the builderburgs are setting the stage. they feel they can control the population of 500 million alot easyer than 7 billion which is estimate of worl population right now.
here take a look at some of these to help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PpMdTmVMpo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZsY5XbLinw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqyHkxbj_zg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvVwzwqu1fE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDu4H39lyC8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a9Syi12RJo

just the tip of iceburg for these evil and wicked people. here is one heck the indians even belive it also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s3xadu5Y-8

these otte to give you an idea of the builderburgs and what they have planned. and if you have cable t.v. watch jesse ventura on tru.tv. wed nights at 8pm central time. he had a big thing last week on builderburgs.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*there is*

there is 7 people that are higher over them, and they considered by the bible the 7 heads of the beast. but it needless to say very scary times we are in, but at the same time exciting times to see GOD'S word unfold before us.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

drenalinxt said:


> there is 7 people that are higher over them, and they considered by the bible the 7 heads of the beast. but it needless to say very scary times we are in, but at the same time exciting times to see GOD'S word unfold before us.


Thanks a bunch for your time......like i said...i'm trying to learn what i can on it.Read about the 7.....and some of it is pretty scary chit.Also read that they controll some of the drugs that is used to fight desease....such as the swine flu and they can dictate rather the medicine is good or bad.....in some cases destroy the human imune system.Scary stuff.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

IChim2 said:


> Thanks a bunch for your time......like i said...i'm trying to learn what i can on it.Read about the 7.....and some of it is pretty scary chit.Also read that they controll some of the drugs that is used to fight desease....such as the swine flu and they can dictate rather the medicine is good or bad.....in some cases destroy the human imune system.Scary stuff.


If you've studied them for a month then your only on the tip of the iceburg. Everyone should know whats being planned & how the prophecy of the bible is coming true right now!


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*yes*

was watching jesse ventura the retired govener of mn. or mi. which ever it was, last night and last week, he was talking about the builderburgs. and it is some scary chit. you otte to check his show out too. wed. night on tru, tv. at 8pm, next is gonna be good stays on for 2 hrs. the first will be the last show last night then the new show will be at 9pm. but the new is gonna be awesome show too. but the first one will be about mind control by the goverment for super soldiers. it was pretty good stuff. there are some people that are turning a blind eye to this saying it is not true, can't happen here. but the sad thing it is and the poilitcians are openly talking about now. and yea jesse touch on the drug by the drug companies and also the food additives. but if you stop and think never has there has been a vaccine for the nasal, like they are making for the swine flu. i refuse to take any vaccine from the goverment design, you know if they have something to do with it, it ain't good by no means. i still say that most these viruses are all man made. aids never exsisted till last 10-15 years.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

drenalinxt said:


> was watching jesse ventura the retired govener of mn. or mi. which ever it was, last night and last week, he was talking about the builderburgs. and it is some scary chit. you otte to check his show out too. wed. night on tru, tv. at 8pm, next is gonna be good stays on for 2 hrs. the first will be the last show last night then the new show will be at 9pm. but the new is gonna be awesome show too. but the first one will be about mind control by the goverment for super soldiers. it was pretty good stuff. there are some people that are turning a blind eye to this saying it is not true, can't happen here. but the sad thing it is and the poilitcians are openly talking about now.


I heard about it on the world news a while back and decided to learn up on it.Whats scary is that no one knows what is said in the meetings.I would have to find it.....but several yr's ago some large underground bunkers were found in NY and they big enough and stocked with everthing that would be needed to survive a nucular attact/astroid....etc.Stated that only high ranking officals,powerful people etc would be able to use them/it.The bunkers were huge and had all the luxurys that rich and powerful people would want.Don't know if it's still there or has been destroyed.....that was a while ago.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*lol yea*

still there. with some in maryland and some in pa., my brothers ex-brother in law. that was married to his wife's sister. was a computer wiz and he was active national guard and after 911 and the patriot act. they sent him to some underground caves in pa. and he was not suppose to tell us but he would sit there and listen in on phone calls from the american people all in the name of national security by homeland security and nsa. he could not tell where he was at. but after a month in there he would take a 2 week break in d.c. then go back, then after 4 yrs of that. last i heard he was in the pentigon. but he said that the patriot act is why he was listening. and was all leading to a goverment control later. he did not agree with it but it was his job. he said that when it came the point that what he was doing was going to violate the american people, he was going to get out of it, if he can. i said you might be in to deep already.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Idk.....use to...i was a little reserved on all this new world order stuff....but this past year i'm starting to believe that something is going on....and it takes a lot to convince me.Something wasn't right with all the stock market/banks/car plants....etc....crashing.....and then the swine flu thing.....i just think something is going on and the american people don't know it.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

I'm also very skeptical. But, I'm also afraid some of this is more truth than we realize. God help us.


----------



## gsxrdan75 (Dec 12, 2009)

I always thought this stuff was BS until I had a run in with them. My wife and I were planning our wedding around my job and a relocation. We had wanted to be married in June at the Westfields Marriot in VA back in 2008. However, we were told by the hotel that that date was taken by a Microsoft convention. So we married in March. Fast forward to last fall and I'm looking around and I see that the Group met the weekend we wanted at the hotel. Not major but still a little creepy to me the influence these few select people have.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

You have no idea of the influence those people have....


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

drenalinxt said:


> they are the 120 people from all different countries, that are putting into place the new world order. you can also included daddy bush and baby bush in there also. and just last was obama, hiltabeast clinton. and believe they are pushing this very fast. the want a total gencide of 80-85% of the population. some people don't believe in the bible, but it palinly tells, jesus foretold of these times of the last days. a one world goverment, one world currency, one world church. and those in the builderburgs are setting the stage. they feel they can control the population of 500 million alot easyer than 7 billion which is estimate of worl population right now.
> here take a look at some of these to help.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PpMdTmVMpo
> ...


what a load of crap!


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

whitehunter2 said:


> what a load of crap!


I use to think that.......but after some thinking.....there's been a lot of odd things happening in the past few yrs.....idk.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

IChim2 said:


> I use to think that.......but after some thinking.....there's been a lot of odd things happening in the past few yrs.....idk.


Your smart enough to make up your own mind. There are many who do not want the truth known. Keep that in mind.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*thanks guy's*

glad someone on here for taking up for me, and glad to see that there are some people waking up.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

drenalinxt said:


> glad someone on here for taking up for me, and glad to see that there are some people waking up.


i'll take a double order of fear with a side of boggie men in the basement please
ohhh how we Americans just love being scared:shade:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*lol*



whitehunter2 said:


> i'll take a double order of fear with a side of boggie men in the basement please
> ohhh how we Americans just love being scared:shade:


those that want to turn a blind eye. are the ones that will be begging and screeming for mercy. and a lack of intellengence does does not mean it isn't true. therefore untill you have proven facts, that the bilderburger group does exsits or the new world order, which is openly talked about with political powers- that govern this nation and others. there is no intellgent conversation with those who think it is a LOAD OF CRAP. and yes i be talking about the:boom: the fuse is burning. :wink:


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Good Grief Brother! Do you lay awake nights worrying about the local Kiwanis Club getting together with politicians? Just think of the Bildenberg Group as an international Kiwanis Club, with the rich and powerful of the world having some drinks over lobster and caviar, and helping each other advance in whatever business they are involved in. Do they line politicians pockets? Certainly! It is the way of the world. Always has been. Life ain't always fair! 
No malice whatsoever intended, but you personally cannot do a thing about it anyway. Use your energy to join the local school board or PTA where you actually can make a difference.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

All this talk of the New World Order is pretty scary. 

The truth is...there is alot of scripture that suggests that all of those who inhabit the face of the earth right now will be long gone before the coming of Jesus Christ.

www.churchofgodcolumbiana.com

Here's another interesting read for you all.... based on scripture from the Bible.


----------



## us_shooter (Jan 6, 2009)

Do a search for Alex Jones or download his podcast. He can reach a little far sometimes, but if you research everything he says you'll find out that he is about 85-90% correct.
Pretty scary!!


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm selling aluminum foil hats here, 3 for $15.00 :smile:

They can't control your mind as long as you are wearing it, the lasers just reflect right off.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hoosierflogger said:


> Hey guys, I'm selling aluminum foil hats here, 3 for $15.00 :smile:
> 
> They can't control your mind as long as you are wearing it, the lasers just reflect right off.




Deal, Deal! I'll take 6 for $30!  :darkbeer:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

us_shooter said:


> Do a search for Alex Jones or download his podcast. He can reach a little far sometimes, but if you research everything he says you'll find out that he is about 85-90% correct.
> Pretty scary!!


True.....


----------

